# No respect for the dead.. :(



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 16, 2010)

I was shown this site yesterday. It clearly has FAs from Dims using/posting on it. I also see Carla (Eclectic Girl) featuring further down the first page.

When the site loads, you will get a large full screen red ad, just close it, then scroll down.

I am disgusted at the slime on that site, the ones who use Dimensions, and will NEVER admit it's them. 

http://www.anonib.com/ssbbw/


----------



## Shosh (Aug 16, 2010)

Repulsive.

There are a lot of social misfits who use the internet and who have zero concept of decency, and have no moral compass.


----------



## Jes (Aug 16, 2010)

I think very many men see Dims as a sex site. That others don't, and that the women in the photos post thoughts and opinions and stories and personal info, don't matter to them. It's not about the models as individuals. People trade pirated porn all the time, and much of Dims is porn to a lot of members. 

Don't get me wrong--I'm not saying that I like it, or that it pleases me, because it doesn't. And I do think it's sad. But if you're coming to Dims b/c you see it as a site that meets your sexual needs, then you may just be trying to get your hands on pix and vids of a someone whose online content might well be removed shortly (though, certainly, things live forever on the internet, even if the people portrayed don't).


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 16, 2010)

What's wrong with (some) people?


----------



## MisterGuy (Aug 16, 2010)

Jes said:


> I think very many men see Dims as a sex site. That others don't, and that the women in the photos post thoughts and opinions and stories and personal info, don't matter to them. It's not about the models as individuals. People trade pirated porn all the time, and much of Dims is porn to a lot of members.
> 
> Don't get me wrong--I'm not saying that I like it, or that it pleases me, because it doesn't. And I do think it's sad. But if you're coming to Dims b/c you see it as a site that meets your sexual needs, then you may just be trying to get your hands on pix and vids of a someone whose online content might well be removed shortly (though, certainly, things live forever on the internet, even if the people portrayed don't).


Yep, good post. Welcome to the internet everyone.


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 16, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> What's wrong with (some) people?



they are sociopaths


----------



## DharmaDave (Aug 16, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> they are sociopaths



That's probably are pretty accurate description. There was something creepy about the entire look of the site, not just the content. Freaking reprehensible behavior, posting photos of that young girl who just died like that. Some people don't have souls, I guess.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 16, 2010)

Jes said:


> I think very many men see Dims as a sex site. That others don't, and that the women in the photos post thoughts and opinions and stories and personal info, don't matter to them. It's not about the models as individuals. People trade pirated porn all the time, and much of Dims is porn to a lot of members.
> 
> Don't get me wrong--I'm not saying that I like it, or that it pleases me, because it doesn't. And I do think it's sad. But if you're coming to Dims b/c you see it as a site that meets your sexual needs, then you may just be trying to get your hands on pix and vids of a someone whose online content might well be removed shortly (though, certainly, things live forever on the internet, even if the people portrayed don't).



I am absolutely aware of everything you said and I agree. I was commenting on the fact that they have JUST posted stuff asking about pics of BigCutie Ariel, clearly brought to mind on hearing of her death. That wasnt there when I was shown the site two days ago. 

And Carla isn't a paysite model, they should at least have respect for that, as well as for a just dead woman.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 16, 2010)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I am absolutely aware of everything you said and I agree. I was commenting on the fact that they have JUST posted stuff asking about pics of BigCutie Ariel, clearly brought to mind on hearing of her death. That wasnt there when I was shown the site two days ago.
> 
> And Carla isn't a paysite model, they should at least have respect for that, as well as for a just dead woman.



Its pretty [censored] messed up someone would be ?? about death. Death is a topic im sure not a lot of us have thought of, and for those that *have* passed, i mean knowing ones that have, its *horrible!* They should be ashamed to poke fun at a memory. Especially loveable someone that was nice to everyone. Not everyone IS missed by everyone, but at the least i can see that, if that is the case, it should be kept to one's self, a personal matter.

Life and death is a relationship between the soul, spirit, and body and the Lord.

I wish BigCurieAriel all the rest in death and being with the Lord she never had in life.


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 16, 2010)

Seriously, what the hell is wrong with some people?


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 16, 2010)

I looked at the first page, but OMG, 27 pages of that!!! I've got a sinking feeling that I might be there somewhere but the thought of trawling though it all is making me feel sick 
Sorry to point out the obvious boys, but Dims is stacked out with single chicks who will talk and flirt and maybe even date you! You could end up having, you know, actual sex with one of them maybe?!? 
I know, whats the point!

Tracey


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 16, 2010)

BeaBea said:


> I looked at the first page, but OMG, 27 pages of that!!! I've got a sinking feeling that I might be there somewhere but the thought of trawling though it all is making me feel sick
> Sorry to point out the obvious boys, but Dims is stacked out with single chicks who will talk and flirt and maybe even date you! You could end up having, you know, actual sex with one of them maybe?!?
> I know, whats the point!
> 
> Tracey



you really think thats what those guys are after? and would you really want to DATE somebody who would do that anyway?


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 16, 2010)

These sites are EVERYWHERE.... everywhere. They're just a bunch of guys trying to get free shit, that's all. We all (paysites) combat the theft, some better than others which you can tell by the "damn, already gone... " posts.  


But in terms of them respecting anything, I wouldn't expect it. These aren't just Dims guys either, these girls post all over the place promoting, tons of boards that are very much just sex/pic oriented, and guys who want free JO material come from all over - blaming Dims or guys here is not the whole story. Are some of them from here? Of course, but it's not unique to dims - it's an "it's on teh internetz it's myne!" syndrome. Nothing to be done but diligent enforcement.


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 16, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> These sites are EVERYWHERE.... everywhere. They're just a bunch of guys trying to get free shit, that's all. We all (paysites) combat the theft, some better than others which you can tell by the "damn, already gone... " posts.
> 
> 
> But in terms of them respecting anything, I wouldn't expect it. These aren't just Dims guys either, these girls post all over the place promoting, tons of boards that are very much just sex/pic oriented, and guys who want free JO material come from all over - blaming Dims or guys here is not the whole story. Are some of them from here? Of course, but it's not unique to dims - it's an "it's on teh internetz it's myne!" syndrome. Nothing to be done but diligent enforcement.



i guess people hold dims guys to a higher standard. but maybe they shouldn't. i guess no one should have any standards.


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 16, 2010)

I can't finger wag - I've looked for free porn. 

I haven't gone to a message board begging for it, but if you're going to find it easily, then why not? I don't know... I don't like it, but it's a fact of internet life. Like I said, we just do our best to stay all over it. We do a really good job, and it's full time.


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 16, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> I can't finger wag - I've looked for free porn.
> 
> I haven't gone to a message board begging for it, but if you're going to find it easily, then why not? I don't know... I don't like it, but it's a fact of internet life. Like I said, we just do our best to stay all over it. We do a really good job, and it's full time.



thats fine but i doubt you've ever casted about for pix of recently lost loved ones of someone. thats just sick.


----------



## MisterGuy (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm not defending that board or the people on it, nor do I think trying to get wank material of a recently dead person is a good thing to do, but that said, I do think it's not especially surprising that the depersonalizing effect of the internet combined with the fact of Ariel's commodified paysite model status, could make some people ignore the fact of her humanity and focus on their wangs.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 16, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> thats fine but i doubt you've ever casted about for pix of recently lost loved ones of someone. thats just sick.



+1 This is true.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 16, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> you can tell by the "damn, already gone... " posts.
> 
> 
> > Sounds like Booty Lounge. (As one of the sites that posts rips and sites and has page upon page upon page upon page.
> ...


----------



## blubberismanly (Aug 16, 2010)

Okay, here's my take. 

I don't think this is actually about the dead or necrophilia, but exploiting the image of some who died. Courtney Love did it to Kurt Cobain. Andy Warhol did it to Marilyn Monroe...to point out that it had been done already. 

This isn't anything new. It's the consequence of being famous, in this case being an internet phenom (sp?). Think of it this way--how many of your favorite pornstars have diseases? Do you ever stop to think if they're still alive or dead from AIDS or anything else? When they do die, their videos are still sold. Rock star merch gets super popular when the artist dies--look at Wako Jako. CDs and DVDs were released after he died and went platinum. 

I agree that it's distasteful and disrespectful but...that's capitalism. Death and sex have always been around and will always sell, so why not exploit one of them? I actually plan on buying stock in funeral homes and the porn industry (seperately!) for that reason. Demand will always exist whether I agree with my consumers or not.

Yeah, yeah. I went to mortuary school. May explain a bit.


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 16, 2010)

MisterGuy said:


> I'm not defending that board or the people on it, nor do I think trying to get wank material of a recently dead person is a good thing to do, but that said, I do think it's not especially surprising that the depersonalizing effect of the internet combined with the fact of Ariel's commodified paysite model status, could make some people ignore the fact of her humanity and focus on their wangs.



i think people use the internet excuse enough. it has changed. its not quite as depersonalized as it used to be. social media has changed things. being in contact with one another in a very small community changes things. dollars to donuts quite a few of the guys posting there have actually met her before. thats the reality of the net especially as it comes to the community.

the net is changing and we are changing. but no matter what the net is whether it was the past the present or the future wrong is still wrong. maybe net expectations are what should be changing for the people using it. "oh well" for doing despicable things just doesn't get it anymore. no one should put a pass on this just because its on the net.

i'm really disappointed that people here who probably knew her or read her posts would ever think this is ok or act as though people should be fine with it just because its on the net. . its sad that she is being treated like just another stranger that no one cares about. she was a member of this community. she was a friend and family member of many. she was a human being. she deserves a certain level of respect. its the least people can do to ask for just a little for her--JC! maybe its time to stop putting money over people. at least it could be done just once out of respect for her lovely life. at least the people from her community could act like they cared instead of just having the usual apathetic responses that don't help her friends or family feel anyone actually cared.


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 16, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> i'm really disappointed that people here who probably knew her or read her posts would ever think this is ok or act as though people should be fine with it just because its on the net. . its sad that she is being treated like just another stranger that no one cares about. she was a member of this community. she was a friend and family member of many. she was a human being. she deserves a certain level of respect. its the least people can do to ask for just a little for her--JC! maybe its time to stop putting money over people. at least it could be done just once out of respect for her lovely life. at least the people from her community could act like they cared instead of just having the usual apathetic responses that don't help her friends or family feel anyone actually cared.



If that's even a remote attempt to make it sound like I said it was "ok" that guys are hunting down pics of a recently deceased model - and one of OUR models at that, then you need to stop right now. 

As *soon* as we found out, her site (retired) was completely removed - we have NO interest in that type of dealing. 

And I mentioned exactly what we do on a regular basis in terms of any of the other content there that belongs to us... we patrol, we get things taken down, it's a full time job. There's a world of difference between "this is everywhere and we do our best to combat it" and "people should be fine with it... " as you just implied was the attitude regarding Ariel.

Just wanted to be 100% clear on that. Comments on stolen content were NOT comments on clamoring for models who've just passed.


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 16, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> If that's even a remote attempt to make it sound like I said it was "ok" that guys are hunting down pics of a recently deceased model - and one of OUR models, then you need to stop right now.
> 
> As *soon* as we found out, her site (retired) was completely removed - we have NO interest in that type of dealing.
> 
> ...



if i had directed it at you i would have referenced your post. i'm not interested in how the business works. i was talking about how PEOPLE here might FEEL about another PERSON here. the rest i could care less about. the last thing on my mind was trying to attack you. this isn't about you. its not really about modeling. its about respect for a PERSON.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 16, 2010)

No self-respect = no respect for others. You'll rarely find exceptions to that rule.


----------



## Wild Zero (Aug 16, 2010)

You guys realize most of the posts requesting pics/siterips were posted months ago, right?

The thread was bumped by someone notifying the board of her death.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 16, 2010)

Ernest Nagel said:


> No self-respect = no respect for others. You'll rarely find exceptions to that rule.



+1 Its true.


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 16, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> You guys realize most of the posts requesting pics/siterips were posted months ago, right?
> 
> The thread was bumped by someone notifying the board of her death.



instead of it being bumped why wasn't it removed or either suspended instead after her death? either way it was yucky.


----------



## Wild Zero (Aug 16, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> instead of it being bumped why wasn't it removed or either suspended instead after her death? either way it was yucky.



because it's a barely moderated image board that doesn't have a dnp list?


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 16, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> because it's a barely moderated image board that doesn't have a dnp list?



a member should request it to be taken down. hopefully someone will.


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 16, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> a member should request it to be taken down. hopefully someone will.



With all due respect - why dont YOU request it is taken down. All of these things are the responsibility of all of us. Posting here repeatedly wont make it happen. If you want to see changes in the internet why not try some direct action?

Tracey


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 16, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> a member should request it to be taken down. hopefully someone will.



Of that board, or this one? It is soo in bad taste, to the deceased.

AM/Mods, this thread is about bad taste in terms of the deceased BigCutieAriel. No other insinuations were made, IIRC. This about the memory of a fallen angel, this time, BigCutieAriel, although im sure other fallen angels are on that other board too!


----------



## Wild Zero (Aug 16, 2010)

Look I'm not disputing the fact that seeking out a deceased model's images is skeevy, but it's foolish to slam people who posted requests months ago because you think they're exploiting a person's death.

There's a litany of other reasons to slam anonib.


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 16, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> Look I'm not disputing the fact that seeking out a deceased model's images is skeevy, but it's foolish to slam people who posted requests months ago because you think they're exploiting a person's death.
> 
> There's a litany of other reasons to slam anonib.



no not if it was requested months ago. i was only speaking based on the idea that they were requested after her death--and it appeared that was true of everyone else here. some peeps even thought that was inevitable and no one should sweat it if it did, it was just weird to me that people would be okay with that even when they also thought they were requested just after her death.


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 16, 2010)

BeaBea said:


> With all due respect - why dont YOU request it is taken down. All of these things are the responsibility of all of us. Posting here repeatedly wont make it happen. If you want to see changes in the internet why not try some direct action?
> 
> Tracey



i did already


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 16, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> i did already



Then why not post the details of how you did it onto this board so that other people who care can take some direct action too? If you make it easy for people to participate then we might be able to effect some real change.

Tracey


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 16, 2010)

BeaBea said:


> Then why not post the details of how you did it onto this board so that other people who care can take some direct action too? If you make it easy for people to participate then we might be able to effect some real change.
> 
> Tracey



sorry i didn't post it earlier but i didn't think it would be hard to find and took it for granted people had already. here is a link to the e-mail for the site to report posts for that page (i posted a link to the page with mine) : http://wvw.anonib.com/


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 16, 2010)

Doesn't look like the folks there have much respect of any kind.

I've seen the name "Carla" mentionned on here. I didn't read through the whole thread (it hurts my eyes, honestly. The cascade style is horrid) but I can assure you it's not me if anyone is wondering.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 16, 2010)

You can also report violations this way.



> 1. Check the checkbox next to the post. To report multiple posts, check this box for each of the posts you would like to report.
> 
> 2. Then scroll down to the bottom of the page and on the right side you will see the report box. (Pictured Below). Type the reason for reporting the post in the box next to "Reason" and click the report button.



Site Rules State:



> 1. Do not submit copyright protected material.
> 
> 2. Do not submit pornographic content depicting underage persons.
> 
> 2. Do not provide any personal contact information.


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 16, 2010)

Dear All

If you would like to take some direct action on Ariels behalf please write to this email address: [email protected] quoting this URL: http://anonib.com/ssbbw/src/126524847935.jpg

Please take 2 minutes out of your day to help.

Thank you
Tracey


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 16, 2010)

pdgujer148 said:


> You can also report violations this way.
> 
> 
> 
> Site Rules State:



i wasn't sure mine met the criteria of 1, 2, or 3 so i just sent the e-mail with the reason. i definitely wasn't sure if that image is copy written or not. she was not under aged and i'm not sure if that would be considered pornographic.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 16, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> i wasn't sure mine met the criteria of 1, 2, or 3 so i just sent the e-mail with the reason. i definitely wasn't sure if that image is copy written or not. she was not under aged and i'm not sure if that would be considered pornographic.



It is a image from Big Cuties; it is copyrighted.


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 16, 2010)

pdgujer148 said:


> It is a image from Big Cuties; it is copyrighted.



good. that should make them take it down faster and make it much easier for people to report


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 16, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> good. that should make them take it down faster and make it much easier for people to report



Forgive me, I assumed your outrage was on Ariels behalf, in which case you would have looked at the image and clearly seen the Big Cuties logo. I didn't realise you were more concerned with your own images. My mistake.

Tracey


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 16, 2010)

BeaBea said:


> Forgive me, I assumed your outrage was on Ariels behalf, in which case you would have looked at the image and clearly seen the Big Cuties logo. I didn't realise you were more concerned with your own images. My mistake.
> 
> Tracey



this is so so sad *shakes head* i never thought to look for images of myself. too bad you are more interested in trying to score points.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 16, 2010)

BeaBea said:


> Forgive me, I assumed your outrage was on Ariels behalf, in which case you would have looked at the image and clearly seen the Big Cuties logo. I didn't realise you were more concerned with your own images. My mistake.
> 
> Tracey



???? 

Seems the one that would take issue with that is done with this thread. Two letters. lol


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 16, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> this is so so sad *shakes head* i never thought to look for images of myself. too bad you are more interested in trying to score points.



+1 

its about BigCutieAriel! She is the one DECEASED! Not BigCutie AM or anyone else, they are NOT Deceased!!! They can take action! 

BigCutieAriel cant. She is DECEASED!!!

May she rest in PEACE!!


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 16, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Doesn't look like the folks there have much respect of any kind.
> 
> I've seen the name "Carla" mentionned on here. I didn't read through the whole thread (it hurts my eyes, honestly. The cascade style is horrid) but I can assure you it's not me if anyone is wondering.



You know you wouldnt partake in such a thing.


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 16, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> i wasn't sure mine met the criteria of 1, 2, or 3 so i just sent the e-mail with the reason. i definitely wasn't sure if that image is copy written or not. she was not under aged and i'm not sure if that would be considered pornographic.





superodalisque said:


> this is so so sad *shakes head* i never thought to look for images of myself. too bad you are more interested in trying to score points.



You specifically described the images in the first quote as 'yours'. When you do that its hard to claim that I misinterpreted you. You then go on to say you're not sure about Ariels images being copyrighted in which case, to restate, I cant imagine how anyone who actually took the time to look at it could have missed the Big Cuties logo. 

Its for everyone's good that images posted without permission are removed from the site. Lets try to focus on that and a bit less on the sad head shaking, shall we?

Tracey


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 16, 2010)

BeaBea said:


> You specifically described the images in the first quote as 'yours'. When you do that its hard to claim that I misinterpreted you. You then go on to say you're not sure about Ariels images being copyrighted in which case, to restate, I cant imagine how anyone who actually took the time to look at it could have missed the Big Cuties logo.
> 
> Its for everyone's good that images posted without permission are removed from the site. Lets try to focus on that and a bit less on the sad head shaking, shall we?
> 
> Tracey



just relax


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 16, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> just relax




Ooops, you missed something.... 

'Its for everyone's good that images posted without permission are removed from the site.'

Hope that helps.
Tracey


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 16, 2010)

BeaBea said:


> Ooops, you missed something....
> 
> 'Its for everyone's good that images posted without permission are removed from the site.'
> 
> ...



yes thats very helpful, especially when people are multi tasking and make mistakes. small very small.


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 16, 2010)

thanks for making me think about it. i checked the site and i'm not there. you may want to check for your own as well.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 16, 2010)

I clicked the link to see what it is you were trying to show us Felecia.....but my spysweeper went off and that page was listed as having spyware. 

Hence, I have to ask instead of seeing for myself.....what was there?


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 16, 2010)

HappyFA75 said:


> +1
> 
> its about BigCutieAriel! She is the one DECEASED! Not BigCutie AM or anyone else, they are NOT Deceased!!! They can take action!
> 
> ...



We still own the copyright to any of her BC images that are used, and will pursue their removal just as we would any other violation. We have the right, and we DO exercise it.


----------



## joswitch (Aug 16, 2010)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I am absolutely aware of everything you said and I agree. I was commenting on the fact that they have JUST posted stuff asking about pics of BigCutie Ariel, clearly brought to mind on hearing of her death. That wasnt there when I was shown the site two days ago.



What!? Ariel has died??? 
........
Seriously?
Hell.....
That's incredibly sad.....


----------



## joswitch (Aug 16, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> thats fine but i doubt you've ever casted about for pix of recently lost loved ones of someone. thats just sick.



I agree - it's totally, coldly heartless....


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 16, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I clicked the link to see what it is you were trying to show us Felecia.....but my spysweeper went off and that page was listed as having spyware.
> 
> Hence, I have to ask instead of seeing for myself.....what was there?



it was th homepage with the email where you could ask for images to be taken down. i'll just repost the e-mail address here just in case: [email protected]

here is the home page with the e-mail in case anybody needs to read it for some reason: http://anonib.com/


----------



## Shosh (Aug 16, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> We still own the copyright to any of her BC images that are used, and will pursue their removal just as we would any other violation. We have the right, and we DO exercise it.



Good for you AM!


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 16, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Good for you AM!



i second that! they'll be much more likely to listen to reason. i just e-mailed someone with a link to their pix and she said she knew about them and had been trying to get them taken down for a while. evidently its not so easy to get them taken off at that site. so as much force as they can get will be good.


----------



## Jes (Aug 17, 2010)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I am absolutely aware of everything you said and I agree. I was commenting on the fact that they have JUST posted stuff asking about pics of BigCutie Ariel, clearly brought to mind on hearing of her death. That wasnt there when I was shown the site two days ago.
> 
> And Carla isn't a paysite model, they should at least have respect for that, as well as for a just dead woman.




Well, I don't think the paysite board is the only place that guys come to look for the porn. Obviously, just random photos do it for some of them, too. You don't need lingerie or a come-hither smile! A laundry basket and some moustache bleach will do the trick, too!

As far as the Ariel stuff... I think that anytime someone passes on, internet searches for that person skyrocket. People want to know what happened, but they also want to know: Who was that? Is that name familiar? Is it someone I know (or should know)? So that's probably going on as well. 

Honestly, I sometimes run across vids on youtube of Dims women who are now dead. And many of them were made with some level of spectacle in mind, so they're continuing to get comments every day. And something about it is very eerie, to me. Of course, things take on a life of their own, and I know that, but it's strange to read present-tense comments for people who are long-since gone. Sad.


----------



## Wild Zero (Aug 17, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> You guys realize most of the posts requesting pics/siterips were posted months ago, right?
> 
> _The thread was bumped by someone notifying the board of her death._



Couldn't check anonib on my phone, correcting myself on what bumped the thread. 

All but one of the requests and the picpost were from February 4-6, 2010. The long dormant thread was bumped by one poster requesting a siterip the day Ariel's RIP thread was posted on Dimensions. None of the subsequent posts requested content, they're mostly bickering over WLS and trying to ascertain the cause of Ariel's death. If that's how sociopaths (as the OP and others seem to be implying) behave then Dimensions must be the largest psych ward on the internet.

Or maybe the truth is one anonymous poster was a jackass on an imageboard, it would be a historic first.


----------



## GoldenDelicious (Aug 17, 2010)

This is a total disgrace & whoever put it there wants their arse kicked.


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 17, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> Couldn't check anonib on my phone, correcting myself on what bumped the thread.
> 
> All but one of the requests and the picpost were from February 4-6, 2010. The long dormant thread was bumped by one poster requesting a siterip the day Ariel's RIP thread was posted on Dimensions. None of the subsequent posts requested content, they're mostly bickering over WLS and trying to ascertain the cause of Ariel's death. If that's how sociopaths (as the OP and others seem to be implying) behave then Dimensions must be the largest psych ward on the internet.
> 
> Or maybe the truth is one anonymous poster was a jackass on an imageboard, it would be a historic first.



i think probably right about one poster being a complete jack. but arguing about C.O.D. and WLS after this isn't very much better either. everyone has their thoughts on the subject but there is something off about doing that too under a semi nude pic of a recently deceased young woman. people lack judgement or taste in that concern. it could easily be discussed elsewhere without using her as the pin up girl. there are enough similar cases that her name wouldn't even have to be brought into it. the people doing this are just clueless. and maybe they need to get one.


----------



## Weeze (Aug 17, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Doesn't look like the folks there have much respect of any kind.
> 
> I've seen the name "Carla" mentionned on here. I didn't read through the whole thread (it hurts my eyes, honestly. The cascade style is horrid) but I can assure you it's not me if anyone is wondering.



Ecclectic Girl's name is Carla too, and the thread is pictures of her.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 17, 2010)

Weeze said:


> Ecclectic Girl's name is Carla too, and the thread is pictures of her.



Carla ( Ecclectic girl) is her actual name, it is not a screen name as is the other user's name of choice.


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 17, 2010)

Considering the key issue on this thread is privacy I'm surprised that the last two posters have revealed personal information about a third party. I might be off the mark here, but, umm, not impressed.

Tracey


----------



## Shosh (Aug 17, 2010)

BeaBea said:


> Considering the key issue on this thread is privacy I'm surprised that the last two posters have revealed personal information about a third party. I might be off the mark here, but, umm, not impressed.
> 
> Tracey



The person has already revealed that Carla is not her real name here on another thread anyway, so it is actually not revealing anything. It is public knowledge.


----------



## jakub (Aug 17, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> None of the subsequent posts requested content, they're mostly bickering over WLS and trying to ascertain the cause of Ariel's death. If that's how sociopaths (as the OP and others seem to be implying) behave then Dimensions must be the largest psych ward on the internet.
> 
> Or maybe the truth is one anonymous poster was a jackass on an imageboard, it would be a historic first.



agree
+ 1


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 17, 2010)

Shosh said:


> The person has already revealed that Carla is not her real name here on another thread anyway, so it is actually not revealing anything. It is public knowledge.



I hate myself for drawing yet more attention attention to this! I'm not asking about Carlasixx's real name. I was wondering about the casual 'outing' of EclecticGirls name in this post: 



Shosh said:


> Carla ( Ecclectic girl) is her actual name, it is not a screen name as is the other user's name of choice.



I dont mind my first name being out there, but then I sign my posts with it and its on my profile and I dont give a damn. It just makes me uncomfortable when I see other people 'outed'. Especially when its connected to a thread all about creepy picture stealers... 

If EclecticGirl is happy then I am, but if not, this is a bit fucked up.

Tracey


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 17, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> Couldn't check anonib on my phone, correcting myself on what bumped the thread.
> 
> All but one of the requests and the picpost were from February 4-6, 2010. The long dormant thread was bumped by one poster requesting a siterip the day Ariel's RIP thread was posted on Dimensions. None of the subsequent posts requested content, they're mostly bickering over WLS and trying to ascertain the cause of Ariel's death. *If that's how sociopaths (as the OP and others seem to be implying) behave then Dimensions must be the largest psych ward on the internet.*
> 
> Or maybe the truth is one anonymous poster was a jackass on an imageboard, it would be a historic first.




Not true. I know another website that features more sociopathic behavior than this one. 

I'd actually link that website and send it to the top psychologists in the world as a portal to the sociopath world.


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 17, 2010)

BeaBea said:


> I dont mind my first name being out there, but then I sign my posts with it and its on my profile and I dont give a damn. It just makes me uncomfortable when I see other people 'outed'. Especially when its connected to a thread all about creepy picture stealers...


A quick search shows that she's used her real name in some of her posts before; no harm done!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 17, 2010)

BeaBea said:


> I hate myself for drawing yet more attention attention to this! I'm not asking about Carlasixx's real name. I was wondering about the casual 'outing' of EclecticGirls name in this post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let's put the focus back on the creeps that steal photos. That is where the focus ought to be.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm bothered by the ones of Gin posted today, too, with the poster wanting to know who she is. I sure as hell hopes no one violates her privacy any more.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 22, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Let's put the focus back on the creeps that steal photos. That is where the focus ought to be.



There's really nothing you can do to stop someone from stealing photos in today's world. Anyone with a print screen button can swipe anything if its right in front of them, the only thing that can be done is finding the guys that are posting shit and file a DMCA claim (if that's the proper thing to do, I'm not sure).


----------



## VivaLaValerie (Aug 23, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> We still own the copyright to any of her BC images that are used, and will pursue their removal just as we would any other violation. We have the right, and we DO exercise it.



*I did check the site and noticed #1 the date posted is really February 2, 2010. And AnnMarie is correct when she states as BC images they own the copyright and at anytime they can file a DMCA report with the site. I have been working with several webmodels/webmaster in removing copyrighted content. So for now AnnMarie is doing the right thing. Normally the websites will remove the content within 48 hours. Let's hope these people running the site will have some compassion. 

AnnMarie if you should even need any assistance please feel free to contact me.*


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 23, 2010)

VivaLaValerie said:


> *I did check the site and noticed #1 the date posted is really February 2, 2010. And AnnMarie is correct when she states as BC images they own the copyright and at anytime they can file a DMCA report with the site. I have been working with several webmodels/webmaster in removing copyrighted content. So for now AnnMarie is doing the right thing. Normally the websites will remove the content within 48 hours. Let's hope these people running the site will have some compassion.
> 
> AnnMarie if you should even need any assistance please feel free to contact me.*



Appreciate the offer, but we have a full time person who handles all our DCMA everyday. We're all over it. .


----------



## Jes (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey guys? If any of you ever takes some real up-close photos of my ass (that I haven't wiped for awhile), please don't post them to that site.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## grubnboy (Aug 24, 2010)

that ariel thread had been up for sometime, so it's not just because she passed away. it should also be noted that quite a few of the webmodels have posted and had conversations over there. Sasha posted in a thread over there about a week or two ago.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 24, 2010)

grubnboy said:


> that ariel thread had been up for sometime, so it's not just because she passed away. it should also be noted that quite a few of the webmodels have posted and had conversations over there. Sasha posted in a thread over there about a week or two ago.



What an appropriate username you have.


----------



## Jes (Aug 24, 2010)

I tell you what--I never knew, 'til my visit to that site, that men gossip just as much as women. It's eye opening. I've learned quite a few morsels. I'm uncomfortable with how the men offer up real names of Dims posters, though. I'm not sure exactly why that bothers me. It just seems like info meant for 1 place, taken to another place. Then again, perhaps if you don't ever want your name known, you shouldn't share it...but that doesn't work when we meet one another in real life, right, or when we sleep together at an event. People steal porn...that's not a shock to me and it's barely disappointing to be frank (mostly b/c it's not a shock to me). But the desire to trade the gossip and the questions about actual names? Why? These guys admit they mostly want to jerk off to the stolen porn. You need to know someone's name for that? What?


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 24, 2010)

Jes said:


> I tell you what--I never knew, 'til my visit to that site, that men gossip just as much as women. It's eye opening. I've learned quite a few morsels. I'm uncomfortable with how the men offer up real names of Dims posters, though. I'm not sure exactly why that bothers me. It just seems like info meant for 1 place, taken to another place. Then again, perhaps if you don't ever want your name known, you shouldn't share it...but that doesn't work when we meet one another in real life, right, or when we sleep together at an event. People steal porn...that's not a shock to me and it's barely disappointing to be frank (mostly b/c it's not a shock to me). But the desire to trade the gossip and the questions about actual names? Why? These guys admit they mostly want to jerk off to the stolen porn. You need to know someone's name for that? What?



You mean the gossip is eye opening or that they DO gossip is eye opening? If it's the former, take the gospel with a LARGE grain of salt. More ass talking over there than Jim Carey in the 90s.


----------



## Weeze (Aug 24, 2010)

Just throwing this out there, it's not just men on the site. I guarantee you that plenty of women are looking and posting (I don't post, but I've looked more than once). I might seem nit-picky, but this thread feels really heterocentric. Pay-site models and naked girls, LESBIANS LOOK AT YOU TOO.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 24, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> You mean the gossip is eye opening or that they DO gossip is eye opening? If it's the former, take the gospel with a LARGE grain of salt. More ass talking over there than Jim Carey in the 90s.









Allll-rigggghtttttty then AM!


----------



## Jes (Aug 24, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> You mean the gossip is eye opening or that they DO gossip is eye opening?



Both.








pants


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 24, 2010)

Weeze said:


> Just throwing this out there, it's not just men on the site. I guarantee you that plenty of women are looking and posting (I don't post, but I've looked more than once). I might seem nit-picky, but this thread feels really heterocentric. Pay-site models and naked girls, LESBIANS LOOK AT YOU TOO.



Thank God! I like to know my booty and panty pattern are both being appreciated.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 24, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> Thank God! I like to know my booty and panty pattern are both being appreciated.



Sure are!!! Wondering what the Scale will say about you if you were to weigh in with the Tankini outfit, which, btw, is your best Set, if you ask me.. going through BigCuties.com, of course. Yourself, QT, and ALL the BigCuties are GREAT, A.M.! The venomous getter-for-free-ers will dwindle, its a shame they are there. 

R.I.P. BigCutieAriel


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 24, 2010)

grubnboy said:


> that ariel thread had been up for sometime, so it's not just because she passed away. it should also be noted that quite a few of the webmodels have posted and had conversations over there. Sasha posted in a thread over there about a week or two ago.



So you're condoning the theft of other people's pictures, especially those of the recently deceased?

.....and people wonder why I absolutely hate associating with other male F/A's.


----------



## Dromond (Aug 24, 2010)

HappyFA75 said:


> Sure are!!! Wondering what the Scale will say about you if you were to weigh in with the Tankini outfit, which, btw, is your best Set, if you ask me.. going through BigCuties.com, of course. Yourself, QT, and ALL the BigCuties are GREAT, A.M.! The venomous getter-for-free-ers will dwindle, its a shame they are there.



Wait...

...what?


----------



## Dromond (Aug 24, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> So you're condoning the theft of other people's pictures, especially those of the recently deceased?
> 
> .....and people wonder why I absolutely hate associating with other male F/A's.



It's the same mentality that gives us music downloaders. It's not tangible, therefore it's not stealing.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 24, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Wait...
> 
> ...what?



It's like a blitzkrieg, isn't it?


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Aug 25, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Doesn't look like the folks there have much respect of any kind.
> 
> I've seen the name "Carla" mentionned on here. I didn't read through the whole thread (it hurts my eyes, honestly. The cascade style is horrid) but I can assure you it's not me if anyone is wondering.



Nope, it's me.



HappyFA75 said:


> You know you wouldnt partake in such a thing.



Um, and I would? I assure you, I didn't knowingly partake in the glorious experience of having my body parts analyzed by horny strangers.



BeaBea said:


> I hate myself for drawing yet more attention attention to this! I'm not asking about Carlasixx's real name. I was wondering about the casual 'outing' of EclecticGirls name in this post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for having my back, Tracey, but I'm okay with being known by my real name. It's just the most bizarre feeling to have pics of me just hanging out with my friends at dances and such (FFS, the first pics they posted are of me with my boyfriend) up there with paysite pics and fairly explicit porn. I've made a point of choosing not to objectify myself photographically for public consumption, but that never was fully in my control. I have no DMCA recourse - they were just personal party photos. 

I open myself up to the judgment of strangers every day just stepping outside my house and living my life. It's ironic that I get the same impersonal treatment from people who profess to admire fat women. I suppose it's no surprise that admiration and respect don't go hand in hand.


ETA: I responded on their site. I know, I know, don't feed the trolls, but I needed to voice what I was feeling, in the hopes that they aren't all sociopaths.

That would be me...
...and I have plenty of pictures, with my friends and family. They are not available to you, strangers on the internet, because you are strangers on the internet. I do not and will not have a paysite because having people you don't know discuss your body parts feels gross, regardless of whether the comments are positive or negative. Even creepier: knowing that someone has been "collecting" me for 8-9 years.

I suppose I was naive to think that allowing my friends to post pictures of me on Dims was relatively safe, since we all belong to the same community. Enjoy the pics you have here, fellas, 'cause I'm going to be much better at not having pictures in the future.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 25, 2010)

Sweet Tooth said:


> I'm bothered by the ones of Gin posted today, too, with the poster wanting to know who she is. I sure as hell hopes no one violates her privacy any more.



Thanks, Kris. I've had pics stolen before, but it's a little surreal to me still, to see actual comments on them. That and the fact that I don't think I've even seen a couple of those pics before and don't know where they're from... it's just... weird.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow, Carla, your post was already deleted. I just went to look at it. There are obvious responses to it, but it's gone.


----------



## ladle (Aug 25, 2010)

I post so many pics out there and have yet to see any of them stolen for sexual gain.....POUT!


----------



## grubnboy (Aug 25, 2010)

i don't think the majority of you realize that those people over there, are the paying customers.

and what i was saying about the ariel pics, is that those folks over there appreciate em just as much as anyone over here. there's alot of cross-posting going on. if you don't realize that, then i'm afraid you're on the dumb side. 

same with those people being paying customers. i've subscribed to BigCuties more than once, and personally i've never distributed what i downloaded and saved from that site. 

those people over there are paying for one thing, and trading it off for something else someone else has paid for. bash on em all you want, those are the paying customers.


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 25, 2010)

grubnboy said:


> i don't think the majority of you realize that those people over there, are the paying customers.



That argument is akin to saying that shops should be nice to shop-lifters because they are 'customers'. Stealing is stealing. Just because you buy one thing, one time, does not give you the right to go back again, take whatever you like and swap it for stuff that other people have stolen.

Further, what about those of us who dont have Paysites? Am I supposed to be be grateful that people are 'appreciating' me by trading my pictures? For your information I dont feel that grateful, it actually makes my flesh creep.

Tracey


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 25, 2010)

grubnboy said:


> i don't think the majority of you realize that those people over there, are the paying customers.
> 
> and what i was saying about the ariel pics, is that those folks over there appreciate em just as much as anyone over here. there's alot of cross-posting going on. if you don't realize that, then i'm afraid you're on the dumb side.
> 
> ...



Yeah, which is like me buying a bootlegged copy of The Expendables and selling 3 copies of my own to different friends.

Sure they paid for it, but it doesn't make it any less illegal


----------



## Jes (Aug 25, 2010)

BeaBea said:


> Am I supposed to be be grateful that people are 'appreciating' me by trading my pictures? For your information I dont feel that grateful, it actually makes my flesh creep.
> 
> Tracey



Collect the Whole Set!

yeah. It's creepy. I guess b/c I simply cannot understand what people* do with them. Oh, I mean, I KNOW what people do with them. But I can honestly tell you I've never felt compelled to touch my clitoris over a photo of a stranger sitting on a couch or standing by a table. My god, how would one get through the day if one had to stop and jack every other minute!? 


*shout out to the lesbian and bi ladies!


----------



## frankman (Aug 25, 2010)

So I'm guessing asking for nekkid pics in this thread is a faux-pas?


----------



## Duniwin (Aug 25, 2010)

grubnboy said:


> i don't think the majority of you realize that those people over there, are the paying customers.
> 
> and what i was saying about the ariel pics, is that those folks over there appreciate em just as much as anyone over here. there's alot of cross-posting going on. if you don't realize that, then i'm afraid you're on the dumb side.
> 
> ...



Um what?

While I and others appreciate that you have never distributed content you have downloaded from paysites (as stipulated in all paysite agreements), the fact remains that such photos are being redistributed on this particular website, in direct violation of BigCuties legal rights. 
So the people posting photos on that site are either:
*(a)* "Paying customers" who have broken their agreement be reposting content that was for personal use only, or
*(b)* The posters are not in fact "paying customers" and got the pictures from the people in group *(a)* or through some other source

So while the "patrons" of that website may be an appreciative _audience_, they are either bad customers or not customers at all. But paystie photo reposting is not what concerns me the most. As AnnMarie said, they have their own DMCA person to handle the legal matters.

What bothers me is what Tracey and Carla are dealing with. Neither of them has a paysite, or wants to for that matter. They aren't trying to make money of their pictures, and find the thought of people ogling pictures of them deeply disturbing and creepy. Hell, I'm up there in pictures with Carla and the thought that horny guys (or lesbians) are staring right through me and drooling over my girlfriend's body gives me a similar feeling.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Aug 25, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Wow, Carla, your post was already deleted. I just went to look at it. There are obvious responses to it, but it's gone.



Noted. So I posted this, in response to someone who asked whether I "even knew the meaning of sociopath is". Here on Dims is the only place I used that word, so they're reading:




> Why, yes I do know. Liberal Arts grad, Psych minor here.
> 
> Sociopath: a person whose behavior is antisocial and who lacks a sense of moral responsibility or social conscience.
> 
> ...




Also, if they're paying customers, why are there so many pop-up ads for phone sex and porn sites? Nobody paid anybody (least of all me, the object in question) for those pictures of me. They're out there now, whatever. I can't do anything about that. As I've been told, "Welcome to the Internet". It's not like I'm ashamed of them or anything. I don't even really understand why someone would want party pictures of people they've never met. To me, pictures are a way to capture a memory that you or your loved ones have. Why would anyone want to appropriate memories that have no relationship to their own life? (Before any Captain Obvious explains fapping to me, that's a rhetorical question.)

I'm not going to stop going to events or stop letting my friends take pictures. I'm just going to put out a blanket request that my friends not post any pictures of me online, including Dims. Cutting off the supply, if you will. I'll still be having fun - but I won't be sharing it with people who aren't actually physically there with me at the time.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 25, 2010)

If they're paying customers, when can I expect my check in the mail? 

Your argument doesn't work since there are two of us up there who ARE NOT paysite models, dude.


----------



## FA Punk (Aug 25, 2010)

You know what this might piss a few people off but, if you don't want to see your pics on a site like that then guess what? _*DON'T POST THEM IN THE FIRST PLACE!*_...Anyboby that posts a pic on the internet runs the risk of this, nuff said.


----------



## Pest Dots (Aug 25, 2010)

From what I can tell by the website address and some of the links on the website: It has the "anon" word in the website address and "Chan" in some of the forum names so I would guess that, that forum is apart of the "Chan" message boards.

Like 4Chan...etc.
If you want the people on those kind of websites to respect the dead then I am afraid that it is not going to happen.
The anon users or Chan users make shit loads of jokes over death and even make certain kinds of deaths famous by making them into internet memes or they create death pages about people on "encyclopediadramatica"

If the person who died was a paysite model then I respect that the users on that website saw that the person died and then asked for lots of the persons pictures because now that the person is not around anymore, that person will not come along and ask that the images be removed from the website...etc.

Edit: I forgot to say that normally on those kind of websites paysite models do come along and ask for their images to be removed but the only problem is that when they do get removed normally the users on the board go into rage mode and post even more images of the model until the paysite model finally gives up.
Though sometimes users will just ask for another message board where they CAN find images of the paysite model.

People just want their quick fix and normally on those kind of websites, any BBW image from anywhere on the internet can be uploaded and put onto the message board and those kind of people do not give a shit where the image came from or if it is owned by a paysite model.
All that they want is something to jack off to or something to add to their BBW collection.

Also some people even have big BBW torrent collections on Megaupload which they then link to on the message boards for everyone to download and those collections could have 100's of paysite model images or videos inside them.


Though yeah, do not expect the users on those kind of websites to change at all


----------



## DonPachi (Aug 25, 2010)

Pest Dots said:


> From what I can tell by the website address and some of the links on the website: It has the "anon" word in the website address and "Chan" in some of the forum names so I would guess that, that forum is apart of the "Chan" message boards.



>MFW you're implying you don't frequent anonib.


----------



## Pest Dots (Aug 25, 2010)

DonPachi said:


> >MFW you're implying you don't frequent anonib.


MFW?
That's right.
It is the first time that I have ever even heard of that message board.
The only BBW chan message board that I used to go onto was http://bbw-chan.net/
Why do you ask Don?


----------



## gangstadawg (Aug 26, 2010)

Dromond said:


> It's the same mentality that gives us music downloaders. It's not tangible, therefore it's not stealing.



and just like the music downloaders and movie torrenters the porn pirates are NOT going to dwindle.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 26, 2010)

Pest Dots said:


> From what I can tell by the website address and some of the links on the website: It has the "anon" word in the website address and "Chan" in some of the forum names so I would guess that, that forum is apart of the "Chan" message boards.
> 
> Like 4Chan...etc.
> If you want the people on those kind of websites to respect the dead then I am afraid that it is not going to happen.
> ...



4chan......the internet geeks of hell.

I'm sooooooooo glad I'm a jock.


----------



## grubnboy (Aug 26, 2010)

the majority of the stuff that goes up on those sites is either sites that are basically dead, or trading of sites that are no longer around. 

sure you can find exceptions, but that's the truth. 

and heys you can act superior, but you're here to oogle fat chicks too.


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 26, 2010)

grubnboy said:


> and heys you can act superior, but you're here to oogle fat chicks too.



Excuse me? The world does not revolve around your dick - or anyone else's for that matter. Dimensions is a whole lot more than just the Paysite board. If you start thinking with the head that has the brain in it you might work that out for yourself one day.

Tracey


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 26, 2010)

grubnboy said:


> the majority of the stuff that goes up on those sites is either sites that are basically dead, or trading of sites that are no longer around.


Wrong.

I've gotten AHEM I MEAN there's plenty of current stuff up there.

>_>

<_<

*runs away*


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 26, 2010)

I think he was referring to me with probably the best misspelling of my name ever. Seriously, the illiterate Globe foremen spell it Hayse and Hays, but Heys I think takes the cake.

Yes, I'm here to oogle fat girls.....ya caught me. Check out the gorgeous Sweet&Fat's luscious curves....ooh la la. Oh wait, Green Eyed Fairy just bent over *gets out binoculars* woohooo. 

Seriously though, those 4chan and those other internet geeks are pathetic. The best way to fight them is to find out who's posting the copyrighted pictures and whoever the webmaster is for the picture should sue them.


----------



## Dromond (Aug 26, 2010)

grubnboy said:


> the majority of the stuff that goes up on those sites is either sites that are basically dead, or trading of sites that are no longer around.
> 
> sure you can find exceptions, but that's the truth.
> 
> and heys you can act superior, but you're here to oogle fat chicks too.



Go ahead and keep pulling your pud. Enjoy your lonely existence.

Some of us already have the fat chick of our dreams, and are here to actually discuss issues and talk to people.


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 26, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> find out who's posting the copyrighted pictures


Why do you think it's being done on an anonymous board? (I fucking love the Japanese. Just saying.)

If there are enough complaints, the mods will get tired of it and throw up a Do Not Post list just like on BBWChan and then the pirating people will be banned from there too if they're dumb enough to poast moar.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 26, 2010)

Wagimawr said:


> Why do you think it's being done on an anonymous board? (I fucking love the Japanese. Just saying.)
> 
> If there are enough complaints, the mods will get tired of it and throw up a Do Not Post list just like on BBWChan and then the pirating people will be banned from there too if they're dumb enough to poast moar.



Why does that matter? Just saying.

Good point, do the mods have access to the IP addresses of the anonymous posters? If not then you really can't stop picture theft.


----------



## VivaLaValerie (Aug 26, 2010)

Duniwin said:


> Um what?
> 
> While I and others appreciate that you have never distributed content you have downloaded from paysites (as stipulated in all paysite agreements), the fact remains that such photos are being redistributed on this particular website, in direct violation of BigCuties legal rights.
> So the people posting photos on that site are either:
> ...



*Great post Duniwin. And I would like to add to that because I am a paysite model and one of my friends that is NOT a model, her picture is on there without her authorization.

I personally have been working on a major project for over 30 BBW/SSBBW paysites which does include BigCuties. I have been authorization to do so on this project I am currently working on. Just because you are a MEMBER of a paysite it does NOT give you the right to distribute/share the content with ANYONE. That is copyright infringement as I stated in an earlier post and their are laws to protect against it. There is what is called the Digital Millennium Copyright Act (DMCA) and European Unions Directive 2001/29/EC (EUCD) just to name a few. So the reason some of you are seeing "dead links" because we as the rightful owners are having them removed. It is also a very time consuming job to keep up.

Secondly, to the person that said they are "paying members" GET REAL!!! On those sites where they are "sharing" they pay a one year membership to be able to have faster downloads at a fraction of what we charge and they are paying to host their illegal content. These are the sites I am personally going after because they are taking money from the models and webmasters. As models we do work hard, sometimes one photo shoot is over 8 hours non-stop. And it DOES take us money to do photos/videos for our websites. Some of us even have to fly out to locations to do photos/videos. So for us it is like an investment!

These sites are also posting pictures of women that are not models, they are beautiful women as well and they don't even know their photos are being posted. Some of the men have taken pictures with the women and later posted it on the internet! So what are you going to do? Not take a picture with a friend for fear that they may befriend you later and post it on the internet? I think not! By law if you did not authorize a person to post your photo on the internet you can request the site owner to remove it and/or file a lawsuit for civil damages.

As webmodels we go into this knowing once our photos and videos are on the internet, it remains there FOREVER!!! Now trying to keep them exclusive to our sites poses to be very challenging and it is a war we fight daily. In the end it is a JOB and it is the INTERNET.

In the case with Ariel it was posted long before her death and as stated in an earlier post by AnnMarie it is being handled.*


----------



## gangstadawg (Aug 26, 2010)

Wagimawr said:


> Why do you think it's being done on an anonymous board? (I fucking love the Japanese. Just saying.)
> 
> If there are enough complaints, the mods will get tired of it and throw up a Do Not Post list just like on BBWChan and then the pirating people will be banned from there too if they're dumb enough to poast moar.



some of these site have a hidden area that most of the members dont see. dont ask how i know. and no dont ask for which sites either.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 26, 2010)

VivaLaValerie said:


> Great post Duniwin. And I would like to add to that because I am a paysite model and one of my friends that is NOT a model, her picture is on there without her authorization.
> 
> I personally have been working on a major project for over 30 BBW/SSBBW paysites which does include BigCuties. I have been authorization to do so on this project I am currently working on. Just because you are a MEMBER of a paysite it does NOT give you the right to distribute/share the content with ANYONE. That is copyright infringement as I stated in an earlier post and their are laws to protect against it. There is what is called the Digital Millennium Copyright Act (DMCA) and European Union’s Directive 2001/29/EC (EUCD) just to name a few. So the reason some of you are seeing "dead links" because we as the rightful owners are having them removed. It is also a very time consuming job to keep up.
> 
> ...



With you on everything but what's bolded. Unfortunately, if you're in a PUBLIC venue (i.e. walking down the street) you have no right to privacy - anyone can take your picture and post it wherever they want. If you're in a PRIVATE place, like your home, they can't. 

Where a Holiday Inn (or other bash location) falls on that spectrum I'm not positive. It's a private company, but public at the same time. I'd need to do some research.`


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 26, 2010)

Also, I'm not THAT skeeved out by the photos of comments about me.. at least I wasn't, until the stalking comments/how to take "x-ray pics" comments about me yesterday and today. I will be staying indoors as much as possible now - sorry boys. 

I wouldn't even care THAT much if I didn't have a job where it mattered. Nekkid pics could get me fired. So I'd appreciate no "x-ray pics" on the rare occasions I'm outdoors during bashes. I worked hard to get an education so I could have a decent job. I'd appreciate being able to keep it.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Aug 26, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> until the stalking comments/how to take "x-ray pics" comments about me yesterday and today. I will be staying indoors as much as possible now - sorry boys.
> 
> .



Lead lined clothing. Problem solved.


----------



## Dromond (Aug 27, 2010)

nevermind...........


----------



## The Orange Mage (Aug 27, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Also, I'm not THAT skeeved out by the photos of comments about me.. at least I wasn't, until the stalking comments/how to take "x-ray pics" comments about me yesterday and today. I will be staying indoors as much as possible now - sorry boys.



So now when we get another "how come I don't see SSBBWs when I'm out in public?" thread we can tell them it's because of the creeper FAs.

Damn them.


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 27, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Where a Holiday Inn (or other bash location) falls on that spectrum I'm not positive. It's a private company, but public at the same time. I'd need to do some research.`



In the UK the definition of a 'private' venue revolves around the entry criteria. If Its a membership event, or you have to be invited, its private. If the general public can buy tickets, its public!

I wont say how I came to discover this, in case some wretch reading this gets ideas...

Tracey


----------



## Tau (Aug 27, 2010)

I've just read WAY too many pages of that site *brain hurt* but I couldnt stop cos some it was seriously like watching a train wreck. Nway I noticed, on several posts, many of the people there saying: Ewww - chick xyz ruined her pic cos she kept showing pictures of her vagina!??  ... I just find that really astonishing that vagina pictures are regarded with disgust! What is that???


----------



## Dromond (Aug 27, 2010)

Tau said:


> I've just read WAY too many pages of that site *brain hurt* but I couldnt stop cos some it was seriously like watching a train wreck. Nway I noticed, on several posts, many of the people there saying: Ewww - chick xyz ruined her pic cos she kept showing pictures of her vagina!??  ... I just find that really astonishing that vagina pictures are regarded with disgust! What is that???



Maybe they think it has teeth?


----------



## mossystate (Aug 27, 2010)

Tau said:


> I've just read WAY too many pages of that site *brain hurt* but I couldnt stop cos some it was seriously like watching a train wreck. Nway I noticed, on several posts, many of the people there saying: Ewww - chick xyz ruined her pic cos she kept showing pictures of her vagina!??  ... I just find that really astonishing that vagina pictures are regarded with disgust! What is that???




I think that is the type of fat ' lover ' who is sexually very backwards and immature. They don't want to think of the places on a womans body that might mean they will have to actually do things for her that are so fully about her, and please her. Female genitals are scary and icky for losers like that. Just give them the breasts, bellies and the butts.


----------



## Jes (Aug 27, 2010)

Tau said:


> I've just read WAY too many pages of that site *brain hurt* but I couldnt stop cos some it was seriously like watching a train wreck. Nway I noticed, on several posts, many of the people there saying: Ewww - chick xyz ruined her pic cos she kept showing pictures of her vagina!??  ... I just find that really astonishing that vagina pictures are regarded with disgust! What is that???



ahahaha! love it.

look...i always thought porn was about P in V and pink (all genders) and whatnot. then I came to Dims and read posts from whole bunches of guys who wanted women wearing clothes, never showing pink, and maybe even eating a pie. 

I'd never heard of such things in my life. And i'm not a simple, naive person! I just never knew there was porn that wasn't about fuckin'! or that you could have sex without...somehow touching your sex organs.

Mmmm, fuckin'!


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 27, 2010)

A lot of FAs, when looking for porn - are looking for _fat_ porn. Meaning, they're not looking for crotch shots and blowjobs and all, they're looking for the images that are uniquely fat because that's what gets them off. If you've seen a vag you've seen a 100, especially if it's with a vibrator or whathave you, but the actual bod and shape and curves and skin and all - that's what many (many, many) are looking for. 

Being scared of a vagina is a different animal, but feeling that a picture is ruined because it's graphic in that manner is not that unusual at all. A large number of FAs who buy "porn" prefer fat, sexy, pinup style as opposed to hard core. 

Neither is right or wrong, but there's a distinct market for each. So, whether it's liked or not, the guys who aren't looking for POV vag shots are generally looking for big soft bellies, overflowing butts and thighs, etc. That's what their visual stimulus cue is, and it more often than not has nothing to do with their ability to enjoy, pleasure, and have sex with a woman in every conceivable way that would be considered "normal" by conventional (or not!) standards. 

Just because the porn they happen to want or be looking for, maybe even just at that time, is vag-free doesn't mean they have an issue with women or sex or pleasing them. Some of the most orally-fixated men I've ever known weren't that into graphic porn - more the fat stuff, but they clearly had NOOOO issue being up close and personal with the lady bits. 

Damned if you do and damned if you don't.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 27, 2010)

And it doesn't mean they don't. I was referring to a definite group, and that post of tau's rang some bells. I have seen plenty of ' fa's ' here on Dims who have made comments that had me throwing that out there about a certain type. Again, if I didn't see so many posts from men who seem damned freaked out about vaginas and the surrounding area...

Not suggesting every dude who only wants to see teh fat hates to see female genitals, or hates female genitals. Since I wasn't thinking about the non-spooked boys, the damned if they do damned if they don't is perhaps a bit dramatic.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Aug 28, 2010)

They can start talking about a "ruined" shot when they actually pay for the pic.


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 28, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Not suggesting every dude who only wants to see teh fat hates to see female genitals, or hates female genitals. Since I wasn't thinking about the non-spooked boys, the damned if they do damned if they don't is perhaps a bit dramatic.


I am a survey of one.

I like looking at fat.

I prefer it to looking at a woman's genitals.

I really prefer it to looking at a woman's genitals UP CLOSE IN HD SO YOU CAN SEE THE PUSSY PORES.

If I'm in a real situation...okay that's another issue. Quite literally.

Does that help anyone?


----------



## mossystate (Aug 28, 2010)

Since I was thinking ( and referring to ) of the non-spooked boys.....

yeah


----------



## Tau (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks for the responses - some interesting food for thought


----------

